# Ghana: Accra City Views - seldom seen on SSC



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

*London Bus in Accra*


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

*streets in Accra*










*some of the new big types of houses that keep on being built in Accra and its suburbs*


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

*outside the city *










*Steers fast food - a chain from South Africa*










*an internetcafé in Accra (busyinternet)*










*more South African fast food joints*


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

*more types of big houses that keep on being built in and around Accra*


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

*An Irish pub in Accra*










*Accra ´s market area*


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

*More Accra streets*






















































*
Accra´s International Conference Centre*










*wonderfully coulourful Ghanaiana fabrics*


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

*Labardi Beach Resort *



















*Palm Beach Hotel *


















*
you can bet that these fruit are not genetically modified but fresh and juicy and above all healthy*:lol:


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

*Correction **this is the International Conference centre in Accra*


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

*rush hour Ghana style*


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

*Accra´s National Theatre*


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Nice collection!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

thanx for sharing those pix, matthias !!! ghana looks pretty nice


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

*Tema Port *










*more accra road pics*





































*a relatively newly opened highway*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Nice photos.

Ghana and Accra are really the best examples how Africa should develop and one from which such countries as Nigeria or the Ivory Coast could only learn. A diversified economy, one of the safest and political stable countries in all of Africa and a well-developed infrastructure.


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

> Nice photos.
> 
> Ghana and Accra are really the best examples how Africa should develop and one from which such countries as Nigeria or the Ivory Coast could only learn. A diversified economy, one of the safest and political stable countries in all of Africa and a well-developed infrastructure.


I would take out Nigeria here beacause it is *not* comparable to Ghana. (Nigeria more than 140 million!!!! and 20 million for Ghana, no this won´t work).
As for Ivory Coast: I would agree with what you said in terms of political stability but don´t forget that Ghana was among the most unstable countries in Africa during the 70´s and 80´s whereas Ivory Coast (its neigbour) was in FULL BLOOM. And despite Ivory Coast´s political crisis the country´s (Abidjan) infrastructure is still much better than that of Ghana (Acrra). In Abidjan there are *no *power cuts and its Abidjan´s ports is still the second best in entire Sub-Saharan Africa.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice pics especially the 2nd page.


----------



## Yuval (Oct 22, 2005)

Yeah, it looks lovely. I'm also pleased to discover that there's a kind of food or food ingredient named "shito".

.


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! I like them


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

The "London" bus is actually from Hong Kong, although it was made in Britain. As it happens, some Hong Kong buses of the same type have found there way back to the UK and are used for open-top tours in London.


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for the pics. Back in grad school I had a friend from Ghana, and looked for Accra pics on Google to see what it was like...but got few results that way.


----------

